# Emac Réfuse de démarrer



## chelak71 (5 Juillet 2014)

*salem ...
j'ai démonter et monter un disque dur d'un Emac pour avoir des fichiers, après le montage le le système refusé de démarrer (les photos rejointes démontre bien le problème).

1- il donne au démarrage l'écran suivante est reste comme ça pendant 5 min et redémarre.







2- quand je le démarre avec la touche ALT, il me donne l'écran suivante






3- le Model de ce Emac






Merci d'avance ...​*


----------



## Sly54 (5 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour,


Quel OS sur le dd de l'eMac ?
Sur quelle machine as tu branché le dd de l'eMac ?
Pourquoi essayer de démarrer sur le dd de l'eMac ? Si tu démarrres normalement à partir de l'autre Mac, le dd de l'eMac ne monte pas ?
Enfin, pas la peine d'écrire si gros :mouais:


----------



## chelak71 (5 Juillet 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> Quel OS sur le dd de l'eMac ?
> ...





1- OS sur le dd de l'eMac: 10.4
2- j'ai brancher le dd de l'eMac avec Macbook Air,
3- j'essaye le démarrer normalement mais il stagne toujours sur l'écran avec la pomme comme la première image indique.
4- OK


----------



## Sly54 (6 Juillet 2014)

Je ne comprends pas le point 3).
Veux tu dire que tu n'arrives pas à démarrer ton MBA, sur le dd interne (ou SSD interne) du MBA ?


----------



## chelak71 (6 Juillet 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas le point 3).
> Veux tu dire que tu n'arrives pas à démarrer ton MBA, sur le dd interne (ou SSD interne) du MBA ?



en bref, le système sur l'Emac ne démarre pas ...


----------



## Sly54 (6 Juillet 2014)

Il n'y a aucun MBA capable de démarrer sur Tiger (10.4.x).
Donc si tu essaies de démarrer ton MBA sur le dd de ton eMac (en 10.4), c'est normal que tu ne puisses pas le démarrer.

Mais si tu démarres ton MBA normalement (quel OS sur ton MBA ?) et que le dd de ton eMac ne monte pas sur le bureau, c'est plus embêtant, mais pas perdu pour autant.


----------



## chelak71 (7 Juillet 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> Il n'y a aucun MBA capable de démarrer sur Tiger (10.4.x).
> Donc si tu essaies de démarrer ton MBA sur le dd de ton eMac (en 10.4), c'est normal que tu ne puisses pas le démarrer.
> 
> Mais si tu démarres ton MBA normalement (quel OS sur ton MBA ?) et que le dd de ton eMac ne monte pas sur le bureau, c'est plus embêtant, mais pas perdu pour autant.





Merci, merci de ton aide ...
le MBA était en marche très très bien, maintenant il refuse de démarrer par le CD, ou DVD, j'essaye le réinstaller à nouveau.


----------



## Sly54 (7 Juillet 2014)

En fait, si je comprends bien, pour l'instant ton problème se situe au niveau d'un MBA (modèle ??) qui ne démarre pas. C'est bien ça ?


----------



## chelak71 (8 Juillet 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> En fait, si je comprends bien, pour l'instant ton problème se situe au niveau d'un MBA (modèle ??) qui ne démarre pas. C'est bien ça ?



Oui, il prend longtemps au démarrage et puis redémarre (image n1).


----------



## Sly54 (9 Juillet 2014)

chelak71 a dit:


> Oui, il prend longtemps au démarrage et puis redémarre (image n1).


Donc ton problème n'a rien à voir avec "Forum Mac > Votre Mac > Classic Mac" ni avec le dd externe de l'eMac 

C'est quel modèle de MBA ? Quel OS ?


----------



## chelak71 (9 Juillet 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> Donc ton problème n'a rien à voir avec "Forum Mac > Votre Mac > Classic Mac" ni avec le dd externe de l'eMac
> C'est quel modèle de MBA ? Quel OS ?




 after a long lify time of thinking, he discover that water is water .. 
pourquoi toutes ces questions, est à la fin deux belles questions qui j'ai déjà motionner ces réponses!!!!!!


----------



## Sly54 (9 Juillet 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> C'est quel modèle de MBA ? Quel OS ?





chelak71 a dit:


> pourquoi toutes ces questions, est à la fin deux belles questions qui j'ai déjà motionner ces réponses!!!!!!


Ou ça ?  :mouais:


----------



## claude72 (9 Juillet 2014)

chelak71 a dit:


> pourquoi toutes ces questions, est à la fin deux belles questions qui j'ai déjà motionner ces réponses!!!!!!


Peut-être, mais, désolé, tu écris tellement mal qu'on ne comprend rien.
Perso j'ai relu tes posts 3 fois et je n'ai toujours pas compris ce que tu veux dire.

Par exemple :

"2- j'ai brancher le dd de l'eMac avec Macbook Air,"

ça veut dire quoi ? que tu as démonté le DD de l'eMac pour le brancher sur le Macbook avec un boîtier IDE/USB ou IDE/FW ? ou que tu as relié les deux ordinateurs en fireWire et l'un est en mode Target ? (lequel ?)

Si tu maîtrises mieux l'anglais, tu devrais peut-être plutôt aller sur un forum anglophone !


----------



## cdbvs (10 Juillet 2014)

*Salut Chelak71, c'est Cdbvs*



Si tu as le cd du système spécifique à cette machine, tu n'as plus qu'à le réinstaller !

A+ 
Cdbvs


----------



## chelak71 (14 Juillet 2014)

claude72 a dit:


> Peut-être, mais, désolé, tu écris tellement mal qu'on ne comprend rien.
> Perso j'ai relu tes posts 3 fois et je n'ai toujours pas compris ce que tu veux dire.
> 
> Par exemple :
> ...




oui, j'ai brancher le DD de l'emac avec un boitier IDE/USB, mais quant j'ai le monter à nouveau sur le EMAC, il reste sur la pomme pendant 5 ou 6 minute est redémarre.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h29 ----------




cdbvs a dit:


> *Salut Chelak71, c'est Cdbvs*
> 
> Si tu as le cd du système spécifique à cette machine, tu n'as plus qu'à le réinstaller !
> A+
> Cdbvs





malheureusement j'ai pas le CD du système.
merci


----------



## claude72 (14 Juillet 2014)

Bon, alors, pour récapituler et résumer ce que j'ai compris : à la suite du thread "Transferer Des Données d'un disque dur d'EMac" :

- tu as démonté le disque-dur du eMac,

- tu l'as branché sur un MacBookAir en USB avec un câble IDE/USB

- ce qui t'as permis de transférer les données du disque-dur de l'eMac dans le MacBookAir,

- ensuite tu as débranché le disque-dur du câble IDE/USB et tu l'as remonté dans l'eMac,

- et maintenant l'eMac ne veut plus démarrer

C'est bien ça ?


(d'ailleurs, pourquoi faire si compliqué : tu aurais pu brancher le eMac sur le MBA en mode Target)


1re possibilité : tu as mal remonté le disque-dur dans le eMac

2e possibilité : aucune idée... car tes 2 macs sont sous OS X et là c'est un forum pour OS 9 !

Ça m'étonnerait que le branchement du disque-dur du eMac sur le MacBookAir ait pu corrompre le système du disque-dur du eMac ???

Je suis du même avis que *cdbvs* : il faudrait essayer de réinstaller l'eMac avec un DVD d'origine ou universel 10.4, au moins ça permettrait de voir si le disque-dur est bien reconnu.





> malheureusement j'ai pas le CD du système.


Eh bien il va fallir que tu te débrouilles pour en trouver un : eBay, petites annonces d'occasions (sur les forums par exemple), copain, vendeur de magasin sympa, bonne âme...


----------

